# Shark fin antenna



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The VG fin is the only one that I know of that replaces the antenna mast. The rest are just covers over the base.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

How hard is it to change? & does it get better receptionthan factory? thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It took me about 30 minutes to put mine on from start to finish. You'll need to pick up a small bottle of Dawn dishwashing detergent for the first step but other than that it's really easy. The hardest part is actually lining up the fin but if you follow the instructions even that's not too difficult.

As for reception, the only time I've had issues is with XM and only when going under a bridge where there is no signal. I'd say the VG shark fin is at least as good as the factory antenna.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I never had any problems with mine. Reception was the same. They look good IMO!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I believe the OP was just looking where to buy. Look here: Chevrolet Cruze/Sonic Shark Fin Antenna. This is the one most all of us have including myself. Painted to match your car. Easy to install and great reception. Unscrew the mast antenna connect wire with the included screw and that is it. line it up and stick it on:



> The hardest part is actually lining up the fin but if you follow the instructions even that's not too difficult.
> 
> As for reception, the only time I've had issues is with XM and only when going under a bridge where there is no signal. I'd say the VG shark fin is at least as good as the factory antenna.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Patman said:


> I believe the OP was just looking where to buy. Look here not Amazon: Chevrolet Cruze/Sonic Shark Fin Antenna. This is the one most all of us have including myself. Painted to match your car. Easy to install and great reception. Unscrew the mast antenna connect wire with the included screw and that is it. line it up and stick it on:


Thanks
I thought I would have to pull down my headliner to havethis.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Last question I have nav in my car will this still work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> Thanks
> I thought I would have to pull down my headliner to havethis.


The VG shark fin simply replaces the antenna mast with its own fractal antenna. All work is on the outside of the car.



bostonboy said:


> Last question I have nav in my car will this still work?


Easy way to find out is to unscrew that antenna mast and verify the nav functions still work. They should. The shark fin's antenna simply screws in where the mast antenna would be.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

bostonboy said:


> Last question I have nav in my car will this still work?


 If you buy it you can hook it up without applying the double stick tape and test everything to see if it all works. If not then return it. That is what I did - also make sure you use a hair dryer or heat gun on the tape when you finally apply it. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure these are returnable since each fin is painted to match your car. I'd double check the return policy on these before buying. That said, while I like my fin better than the mast antenna - I really, really hate the RC car look - I do wish it were smaller.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just ordered one myself. I hope it ships quickly. I anxious to put it on as I think the stock antenna looks cheap.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I fitted a VG Sharks fin to the SRi-V back in 2012.. Awesome and it still looks like new in 2015. 
For the Aussie boys, the VG guys were great to deal with and the shipping was fast for us who are on the other side of the planet.
My only advice is have the fin painted in Aus with your paint code, if you want that perfect OEM colour match..
I purchased 2 to have a spare on the shelf. It's still there gathering dust..


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

any more shark fin pics?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

cruisinCruze said:


> I have the shark fin antenna on my Cruze. I have noticed no issues of reception and love the look. Would recommend it to anyone. Here is a video of my install. If this helped, please like and subscribe! It really helps me
> https://youtu.be/Uk-smF3jBb4


When you post a thought why not choose one (1) place to STICK IT. We don't need 8 of these, especially replying to members from 6 years ago????:wub:


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

Got it! Thanks Eddy!  Will be better in future posts!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Got my birthday present today...VG Shark Fin! Ah, much better.

Had a good laugh, instructions call for use of a hair dryer to get the surface temp up to "room temperature". Needless to say I skipped that step.

Thanks for all the information here!


----------

